# Pickup Trucks - Guns & V's



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The next great C/W song - who writes & who sings ? for PIKE written by Ted Nugent sung by Bocelli ( the only living tenor with the heart and soul of a V ) what's your choice ?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,

http://youtu.be/LEo8poVlQrM

The Perfect Country and Western song was written by Steve Goodwin and sung by David Allan Coe.

But only after he added the last lines that come to the video/song at 3:15.!

Boy it is hot. 102 degrees right now at 5:30pm. These cold beers sure taste good right about now. "But it's a dry heat." 8)

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mmmmmm Beer!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - you need 2 move 2 Kentucky ! more country than I'll ever B - LOL - Oz bring the BEER!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/GDA708XlFIo Fun Music Video from a movie based on the ancient classic story: Homer's Odyssey.

REM,

Cabin Creek, West Virginia is just east of the the Kentucky border. My dad and 12 uncles and aunts came out of that "holler". In the thirties, my paternal grandfather got run over by a coal train in the company mine when my grandmother was pregnant with the 13th child. I guess I got country "way down in there."

I might be related to a Hatfield. You got McCoy in ya? :

Just to keep somewhat on topic, "Where the Red Fern Grows" could have been filmed in the hills of Eastern Kentucky or Western West Virginia. Very enjoyable dog film.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-red-fern-grows.html

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> My dad and 12 uncles and aunts came out of that "holler". In the thirties, my paternal grandfather got run over by a coal train in the company mine when my grandmother was pregnant with the 13th child. I guess I got country "way down in there."


RBD, I always thought you had a gentrified hillbilly quality about you... and you fit right in the coal country here too... now it all makes sense!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - get a pic of a V hauling a coal wagon out of a mine - the next Oscar is ours ! - Oz - that was Oscar - MMMM! beer ! you have it so RIGHT !


----------

